# Iras67-Parts Suppliers Needed



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

Can someone help me with two issues. I need to know 1 or 2 of the best and most reliable OEM parts suppliers in the country for 1967 GTO parts. I also would really appreciate any advice on the best restoration manual to get so I can understand the components that need to be replaced and how to disassemble and assemble them properly. Pics of car are posted on General forum and the pictures thread under Iras67.
Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

OPG & Ames are two of the suppliers. Must have is "The GTO restoration guide", shows all assemblies for all years.


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Iras67*

Thanks, I appreciate the info. I need a few seals for the doors and windows and want OEM replacements if possible. As unbelievable as it sounds I found out about a gentleman in my area who has a warehouse that has a restored version of every year of GTO that was ever built! I am going to see him this week to get some guidance. Hopefully he shows me his collection but I hear it it unbelievable. Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the Softseals are good aftermarket replacements and match the original profiles. On the trunks seal install it in the channel and the cut will be at the bottom below you lock, close the trunk easy and see how much pressure you need to get it to latch. if it's super tight and throws off your body lines when closed (trunk too high) go around and stretch each side from the top toward the seam a little and try trunk again, it's normal for it to sit a little high with new seals it will relax down a bit.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

AMES is at the top of the list. OEM are not always available, and oem rubber parts woould be over 45 years old....not a good thing. Do your research on the seals: a lot of them are over twice as thick as original and will not fit. Correct seals will not need to 'settle' for proper alignment of body panels. They'll fit perfectly right off.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

Also, AMES (and maybe others) will provide a quality rating on most of their parts. From my experience, their rating system seems pretty accurate. As with most things, you do get what you pay for as well...


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

although the GTO restoration guide has much essential information I have found that it lacks the proper information of how to disassemble and reassemble components,
the 67 lemans gto tempest assembly manual (1967 GTO, Tempest, & LeMans Assembly Manual Reprint) and the 67 gto body manual are excellent sources of information as to how to actually take apart and put back together all the parts of your car
I will also recommend Ames as a quality supplier also The Parts Place actually produces many parts that are supplied to Ames and OPGI.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I use Ames also. Their expertise and parts are quality. I'm in Austin, and their ship times are a solid week or more for me. I wish it was 3-4 days like other places I've used. But they are first in my book.

Like Crusty said, the GTO resto guide is great but add the assembly manual to help complete the picture. A 3rd option, especially if you do some interior work, is the Fisher Body Service Manual specific to your year. It will list all models for '67 that Fisher built but you will be able to tell which pages are for your car specifically.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

+1 on Ames. Their quality is consistent, and if you take the time to read their own item descriptions, they'll often flat out tell you about the quality of the individual parts they sell.

Also agree on the Assembly Manual and the Fisher Body manual as far as having detailed information. Even the hard to read photocopies of the originals (sometimes all you can get) are valuable. The Body manual is where you'll find details on small stuff like installing and aligning windows, locks, etc. 

The Restoration Guide is good for what it is, but it's mostly about the 'rare' options and what was 'correct' for a particular car as opposed to a detailed 'how to' guide.

Bear


----------



## Iras67 (Jun 20, 2013)

*Ames recommendation*

Thanks folks, I got an Ames catalog and ordered kick panels and the washer fluid container from them and was very pleased with both . The other catalogs have some of the same descriptions but Ames pricing is so competitive I say why go elsewhere. I really do appreciate everyone's help in getting me up to speed. What a great Forum, my upgraded membership is coming.:willy:


----------

